#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Living In Thailand Forum >  >  Got any tips for buying a "once in life time" watch

## mad_dog

*Tried typing out a long post twice and it got deleted both times*.  :deadhorsebig:  :deadhorsebig:  :ssssh: 




Planning on getting a nice watch. Any tips . shops... exhibitions... discounts... TAG H .... Central ok mai? auctions? rip offs? lifetime guarantee... Anyone done it?

----------


## kingwilly

> Planning on getting a nice watch. Any tips . shops... exhibitions... discounts... TAG H .... Central ok mai? auctions? rip offs? lifetime guarantee... Anyone done it?


any watch more expensive than about 50 quid is just jewelery for men.

----------


## mad_dog

> Originally Posted by mad_dog
> 
>  Planning on getting a nice watch. Any tips . shops... exhibitions... discounts... TAG H .... Central ok mai? auctions? rip offs? lifetime guarantee... Anyone done it?
> 
> 
> any watch more expensive than about 50 quid is just jewelery for men.


 I just want to buy something to keep as an heirloom....family jewels (oi oi)  for my not yet existant progeny.


(I'm going back to Thailand after 3 months in cold old England  and have got love and marriage on my mind ) ;0

----------


## kingwilly

> I'm going back to Thailand *after 3 months in cold old England* and have got love and marriage on my mind


methinks that is not exactly love on your mind matey, snap out of it, will ya.

----------


## melvbot

Theres was/is a shop in Fortune Town that sold a lot of decent secondhand poss new watches. Cant remember what floor its on as I havent been there for a while, loads of Tags etc.

----------


## blackgang

Don't know about that, depends on who you wanna watch do what, Sounds kind of perverted to me.
When my oldest son was 9 he wanted a watch for his birthday, I was gonna let him, but his mother wife said fuck that idea.

----------


## nidhogg

> Planning on getting a nice watch. (I'm going back to Thailand after 3 months in cold old England and have got love and marriage on my mind ) ;0


Better bloody well ask her what she wants then. Save you having to change it later.

----------


## boatboy

I got one of these almost 30 years ago (fuck, I feel old now)

http://www.mydivewatch.com/pul-pua115.html

Been to hell and back, works perfectly and cheaper dollar value now than what it cost all those years ago

----------


## mad_dog

I like the Tag H with this blue tone but would like one with just the date display and a seconds dial. Too many dials look a bit busy.

 As to why I want one...It would just be nice to own something that would last a generation or two or perhaps get me through a scrimmage near a boarder station.... A canter down a dark defile....

----------


## Redneck

You need a gold watch that you can hide up your ass, like Bruce Willis' Vietnam Vet Father did in Pulp Fiction, ultimately leading to all kinds of amusing incidents.

If you don't get imprisoned by the Viet Cong, you can still hide it up your behind. In this regard, watches are more practical than Grandfather Clocks.

----------


## johpam

I would never buy a new Tag Heuer (or any other brand) because they run on batteries UNLESS you buy an automatic one. I bought 1 for my wife and 1 for myself about 10 years ago and had to replace the batteries 3 times on each watch so far at a 110 AUD a pop for the wifes one and mine 140 AUD for a diving watch. The batteries only last about 2 1/2 years. 
I would buy and old watch like my mate did. He bought an secondhand early 70s Seiko diving watch about 8 years ago for 1200 AUD, he has been offered 5000 AUD for it recently.
Buy yourself an old quality watch (non digital non batterie non anything only windup or automatic) and you have a heirloom for the future NOW

----------


## kingwilly

i got an old omega, lovely watch, aint worth all that much though, dunno why.

----------


## Fondles

Ive got 2 back home in storage that im fond of, both are IWC watches.

Der Dopple,



and the other is a Spitfire,

----------


## Spin

> TAG H .


Love these but they are not cheap to maintain. I have a auto chrono sitting in the drawer here for 4 years because it got a light bang and stopped working. Its like 120 quid to get them fixed each time. 
I hear theres a TAG service dept in Bangkok somewhere, I wonder if they are better value than the uk service dept?

----------


## Little Chuchok

Tags are mass produced shite...

Go for Patek Philippe or Audemars Piguet......or buy a good old Rolex....

----------


## chitown

Rolex?  :Smile:

----------


## britmaveric

Go with a TAG, or an Omega - both high quality watches.  :Smile:

----------


## Loy Toy

I got given a gold Rolex with diamonds by a supplier and its sitting in its box in the safe! 

Instead I prefer a 5,000 baht Timex with a stop watch function!  :Smile: 

More pratical and some cvnt won't want to have my arm off for it.  :Smile:

----------


## jandajoy

The only one for me, probably...

*Vacherin Constantin’s Tour de  l’Ile - $1.5 million*

Or may be this one.....

*Patek Philippe’s Platinum World Time - over $4 million*

Then again.......

*Patek Phillipe’s  Supercomplication- $11 million*


This is a bit over the top.
*
Chopard’s $25 million watch


World’s Most Expensive Watches
*

----------


## Travelmate

tip? Send the money to me and i send you a lifetime watch no worries................

----------


## EmperorTud

Nice thread.  :Wink: 

Currently on my wish list.

Graham Chronofighter SAS Commando 



Bell & Ross 94 Instrument Red



Seiko Velatura Chrono

----------


## bkkmadness

That SAS watch looks like it should be in the children's section of the Argos catalogue.

----------


## Loy Toy

That looks top shelf Tuddy and do you know how much it costs?

Might trade the Rolex in on it.  :Smile:

----------


## bkkmadness

Why does it need to be in camouflage colours?  Is this the watch you'll be getting when the world economies collapse and we all have to rely on our survival skills?

----------


## EmperorTud

^^ It's over 5000 shiny Pounds Sterling I believe.




> That SAS watch looks like it should be in the children's section of the Argos catalogue.


It's a Graham Chronofighter. Instantly recognisable to any watch aficionado. Superb Swiss watches and a class apart from the usual Rolex/Tag/Omega brigade.

You can get several variations of that watch, and the SAS version is just a limited edition.

----------


## bkkmadness

Looks like a kid's watch to me, with the camo colours and SAS insignia and all.  Be embarrassed to wear it myself.

Rather a nice Omega Deville or something.

----------


## bkkmadness

Oh, this one is nicer.  Still not sure about all that shit on the side though, what's it for?

----------


## EmperorTud

^ The button is to start and reset the chrono (stopwatch) and the large clasp just secures the crown.

----------


## bkkmadness

I could probably get used to it.  Now all I need is 5 K sterling to spare for a watch.  :Smile:

----------


## daveboy

I got myself a Tag a few years back I wear it all the time its kinetic so don't need a battery never given me a problem and looks as good as new.

----------


## mad_dog

^ Kinetic watches seem the way to go. Although I fear a fair % of TDers would charge their watches with kilowats before even getting passed the knickers thread...

----------


## boatboy

> Originally Posted by mad_dog
> 
>  TAG H .
> 
> 
> Love these but they are not cheap to maintain. I have a auto chrono sitting in the drawer here for 4 years because it got a light bang and stopped working. Its like 120 quid to get them fixed each time. 
> I hear theres a TAG service dept in Bangkok somewhere, I wonder if they are better value than the uk service dept?


 
Exactly why I like my pulsar for $100 that I linked to above



I was a boilermaker and a boatbuilder in a past life and it got its fair share of hard hits and gets plenty of abuse even now, with Zero dollars on maintenance apart from a battery every 5 years + or -

----------


## kingwilly

> Rather a nice Omega Deville or something.


yup. less is more.




> I wear it all the time its kinetic so don't need a battery never given me a problem and looks as good as new.


yup. i have a 45 year old omega seamaster, still works as good as new, there is an omega shop and repair just near MBK centre in siam. cannot remember the costs of a service, but it aint much.

----------


## britmaveric



----------


## britmaveric

The TAG I own... Link

----------


## mrsquirrel

I have an Oris Divers.

Got given it for my 21st by y old man.

looks like this but date is on the right

----------


## melvbot

Ive never understood the fascination with watches, to me theyre all the same, they tell the time and some have a stopwatch that no-one ever uses. If you get given one as a family thing then thats different, sentimental value etc but all theyre good for here is finding out how late people are to meet you.

 That SAS one looks like Ben 10's Omnitrix.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

My sister gave me a watch 9 years ago. It's a Seiko and I think I've worn it twice.

Being allergic to nickel means a cannae wear a watch for an extended period of time. I use my moby now.

----------


## Bung

I bought an Omega Seamaster pro latest version with the Co-axial movement. 

What I did was get on some watch forums and have a look around. On the omega one I noticed a guy asking for any recommendations as to where to buy and a gy said to PM him so I did as well. he put me onto his supplier in the USA who gave me a huge discount. It was the same price as the grey imports on ebay etc but with the full dealer warranty and serial numbers intact It was $3600 RRP and I got it for $2300. I don't wear it much though, too expensive!

I bought another one to wear day to day and had a good look around ebay at military watches. Loads to choose from of course and I bought a really nice looking Zeno. It has an automatic movement made in Swiss. I also bought a nice band for it and found a company making replicas of Luftwaffe issue watch bands on ebay which look great. Full leather with a leather piece that goes under the watch and is extermely comfortable. I got a real kick out of buying that and it is something that you would rarely see but only cost me $350 bucks!

I was going to buy an Oris, they seem good value Swiss watches at around a grand and I also got onto a Oris forum where they offered me good discounts "Friends of Oris" 

I would love to post some pics but I'll have to wait for a faster connection.

I would strongly recommend looking at forums to find out about watches. Have fun!

----------


## Blake7

Tag are crap - the majority of their cost is spent on advertising rather than on the watch itself. 
Whatt's your budget? 
If you want something cheap then go for an Oris. Otherwise a good watch will start at about 2,000 GBP

----------


## davearn

Get a sundial. Bit heavy but they last for centuries

----------


## kingwilly

> Get a sundial. Bit heavy but they last for centuries


 :rofl:

----------


## boatboy

> Ive never understood the fascination with watches, to me theyre all the same, they tell the time and some have a stopwatch that no-one ever uses. .


I'm with you

Tik Tok its a fecken clock

----------


## celtic

Movado!! No crap on it that you will never use. AWESOME timekeeper, I only need to adjust it when it gets a new battery. Best of all I've never seen fakes on penang Sukumwit!!

----------


## blackgang

When my oldest son was 9 he wanted a watch on his birthday,
I was gonna let him and his mom wouldn't go for it..




I bet Mad Dog's folks let him tho. :rofl:

----------


## Red dragon

> I got given a gold Rolex with diamonds by a supplier and its sitting in its box in the safe!


 
Open the safe, check the time, chances are that this stunning looking thing has the wrong time.

Fantastic pieces of Jewellery but as a time keeper not so good.

Although seeing as it was given to you happy days cos always got some flash fuckers wanting to buy them

----------


## kingwilly

yeah, I really hate it when you are wearing a name brand and people think you migh have bought a cheap copy instead.




> Best of all I've never seen fakes on penang Sukumwit!!

----------


## Loy Toy

> Although seeing as it was given to you happy days cos always got some flash fuckers wanting to buy them


I used to think I was a flash coont mate.

Have not put the thing on for years but if there is a TD get together and KW is present I will wear it so KW can expose my watch as a fake!  :Smile:

----------


## Mr Brown

Fok buying a Rolex - too many copies to pass it off as a geniune.  you'll find yourelf saying "but look the foking second hand sweeps" all the time.

I bought a Cyma - fok knows anything about the label but it looks shiny and says Geneva on the back as if anyone cares.  As a hierloom I'd go with Davern and get a sundial

----------


## Rob W

Tags generally do not hold there value  well especally the quartz ones in fact quartz watches in general lose money other than the mega rare ones. 
Rolex hold there own and some models are going up in value ie the sea Dweller as its just been phased out for the new deep sea.
Omegas are nice hold there value reasonably well , seamasters, planet oceans speed masters etc the omega dress watches do not hold there value as well.
Depends on how much you want to pay I have quite a collection and I have bought most of them second hand in Singapore but becareful lots of fakes about only buy from a reputable dealer.
You either like watches or you dont its very addictive i have around 30 now varying from rolex's to sekios and all between

----------


## Red dragon

> You either like watches or you dont its very addictive i have around 30 now varying from rolex's to sekios and all between


 
How long is your fecking arm????

----------


## DrAndy

> Kinetic watches seem the way to go.


great for wankers

----------


## DrAndy

> Fok buying a Rolex - too many copies to pass it off as a geniune. you'll find yourelf saying "but look the foking second hand sweeps" all the time.


I have an excellent Rolex copy for sale...

I have hardly worn it as the expandable strap tears my hairs out

ouch

----------


## lingmau

I have a Tag, not overly ostentatious. Have worn it every day for the past 8 years. Been sitting in the back of a songtaew with a couple of unwashed backpackers who were loudly discussing between themselves what an idiot I was for buying a fake watch on KSR (they didn't realise i can speak fluent french). Did I care? NO. I bought the damn thing because I like it, it has a lifetime guarantee and I'll never need to buy another watch. I couldn't give a toss what anybody else thinks about it.

----------


## Norton

> I bought the damn thing because I like it


Exactly to each his own.

I stopped wearing a watch several years ago when I got me a mobile phone.  Always has the right time and still works great for phoning folks.

----------


## Bugs

> I hear theres a TAG service dept in Bangkok somewhere, I 
> wonder if they are better value than the uk service dept?


Used to be a Tag shop in MBK, I think it is under construction/renovation now.  A mate took a watch there to have the battery replaced - don't know if they sent it out, did it there, or just had some knob at a watch repair booth out on Suk do the work? - but they gave him an offical Tag reciept.

----------


## EmperorTud

> I would never buy a new Tag Heuer (or any other brand) because they run on batteries UNLESS you buy an automatic one. I bought 1 for my wife and 1 for myself about 10 years ago and had to replace the batteries 3 times on each watch so far at a 110 AUD a pop for the wifes one and mine 140 AUD for a diving watch. The batteries only last about 2 1/2 years.


Costs me 150thb at the local watch guy. Replaces the battery, the seals and gives it a clean.

----------


## Rural Surin

Don't where a watch - don't need one. Problem solved.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Texpat

A watch is a tool for telling time. Get a solid Timex for $50 back home. It'll last a decade, easy.

If you're into _jewelry_ and really out to impress, why not go whole hog?

Imagine being at a party where some other haughty kunt shows up in a velvet robe and all you have is your measley little wristwatch ... you'll be crushed.

Go for it -- you know it's the right thing to do.

----------


## Butterfly

This thread is so gay on so many levels,

Incidentally I just broke my expensive Swatch the other day, and I am gutted

it's one of a kind, wouldn't find it anywhere. It was small, discrete and elegant.

----------


## Loy Toy

Businessman in S.E Asia associate expensive watches, gold pens, expensive cars, rings with Jade stones and diamonds and other expensive add-ons with success in business and if you have all of these things as a supplier they will tend to want what you have.

If you pick up a Chinese customer at the airport in a late model Benz or Beamer, you are wearing a Gold Rolex and have a Mont Blanc pen, then take them for an evening at the Pegasus Club after a full-on meal at the Chinese Restaurant at the Grand Hyatt Erawan you are half way to winning their order.

Of course product quality and technology is important for these type of customers but if you look successful then they want part of that success.

Face is so important here in Asia and sometimes you have to dress the part to win the orders, even against your better judgement and personal preference.

----------


## Rural Surin

> A watch is a tool for telling time. Get a solid Timex for $50 back home. It'll last a decade, easy.
> 
> If you're into _jewelry_ and really out to impress, why not go whole hog?
> 
> Imagine being at a party where some other haughty kunt shows up in a velvet robe and all you have is your measley little wristwatch ... you'll be crushed.
> 
> Go for it -- you know it's the right thing to do.


Need to be careful here Tex. Dangerous territory - would not dressing up in mocking form of Royalty be close to infringing upon LM laws? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Rural Surin

> Businessman in S.E Asia associate expensive watches, gold pens, expensive cars, rings with Jade stones and diamonds and other expensive add-ons with success in business and if you have all of these things as a supplier they will tend to want what you have.
> 
> If you pick up a Chinese customer at the airport in a late model Benz or Beamer, you are wearing a Gold Rolex and have a Mont Blanc pen, then take them for an evening at the Pegasus Club after a full-on meal at the Chinese Restaurant at the Grand Hyatt Erawan you are half way to winning their order.
> 
> Of course product quality and technology is important for these type of customers but if you look successful then they want part of that success.
> 
> Face is so important here in Asia and sometimes you have to dress the part to win the orders, even against your better judgement and personal preference.


...and we all know that image and superficiality isn't imbibed in the West.

----------


## Loy Toy

^ Yes it is to a point as well RS but very rarely do you get an Aussie traffic policeman wearing a Gold Jade fitted Ring surrounded with diamonds.

----------


## Rural Surin

> ^ Yes it is to a point as well RS but very rarely do you get an Aussie traffic policeman wearing a Gold Jade fitted Ring surrounded with diamonds.


True. Point made.....

----------


## Butterfly

it's the same in the west really, the superficiality of appearance to win over businesses

this is how Enron comes to happen, and Wall Street bubbles burst, it's all about maintaining an illusion without any substance behind it as you focus all your energy and resources on those appearance

----------


## Felix Sphinx

1 Loocate Femina Isaan 2 Insert cash at regular intervals 3 She'll always have the time if no the inclination

----------


## Loy Toy

> 1. Locate Female Isaan 
> 2. Insert cash at regular intervals 
> 3. She'll always have the time if no the inclination


Now I get it!  :rofl:

----------


## Happyman

http://mail.google.com/mail/?ui=2&ik...alattid=0.1&zw

----------


## Happyman

^ 
Works for me !  :rofl:

----------


## lysander

> Tags are mass produced shite...
> 
> Go for Patek Philippe or Audemars Piguet......or buy a good old Rolex....


Rolex are produced on machines. They manufacture getting on for a million watches a year...

----------


## lysander

If you want a very posh (and expensive) watch the brands you need are:

Patek Philippe
Audemars Piguet
Vacheron Constantin
Jaeger le Coultre
Girard Perregaux
Ulysse Nardin
More reasonably priced are Omega, Rolex (but they are mass produced), IWC, Stowa, Panerai, Sinn, Zenith or a Grand Seiko.


If you're interested in watch porn go here:

SteveG's Watch Launchpad

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Works for me !


Give us your Gmail password and it'll work for us as well.

----------


## kingwilly

> Incidentally I just broke my expensive Swatch the other day, and I am gutted


swatch are sooo last year.

----------


## aging one

Dont get a Longine as their service here in Thailand sucks. Sucks big time.

----------


## Bung

Check out Stowa watches. They are very nicely made and reasonably priced below $1000. Have a nice historical cache to boot. German made. Don't laugh, they guy buys the bits in and finishes them himself and there is a whole forum about them. Often releases limited editions on the site. 

I like the bands as well, very traditional and easy to wear with t shirts or whatever. Some watches you just can't wear unless your wearing a suit without looking like a twat.

Jörg Schauer & Stowa - Watchuseek Watch Fora 

Interesting reading about them here as well (Company website)

STOWA

I'm after a Airman ($500 odd) as soon as I can flog my useless Omega SMP GMT($3000 odd....)

----------


## WhiteLotusLane

Don't you people own phones?  I mean WTF, who needs a watch these days?

----------


## Mr Brown

^ Riviting contribution

You're a bit of an arse aren't you?

----------


## Butterfly

I saw a real nice one from one of those links here, but it's a limited edition and cost 5000 EURO !!!

----------


## Mr Brown

Which one?

----------


## Butterfly

LINDE WERDELIN SpidoLite (Pre-Order)

----------


## nidhogg

> ^ Riviting contribution
> 
> You're a bit of an arse aren't you?


He does have a bit of a point though, I quite often do not wear a watch, and use my phone for time keeping.

----------


## Mr Brown

^ I just read another of his posts and was construtive regarding the OP so I take it all back.  :sheep: 

^^ Don't like it too industrial looking.

----------


## Felix Sphinx

More reasonably priced are Omega, Rolex (but they are mass produced), IWC, Stowa, Panerai, Sinn, Zenith or a Grand Seiko.


My zenith worked with only one clean for 40 yrs until myEX put it in a French washing machine!

----------


## Jack meoff

> My zenith worked with only one clean for 40 yrs until myEX put it in a French washing machine!


those fukeen french

----------


## kmart

> Originally Posted by kingwilly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by mad_dog
> ...


This watch would be a real heirloom:

----------


## Fabian

> i got an old omega, lovely watch, aint worth all that much though, dunno why.


Too many build. My hundred year old Omega is worth not more than 100 Euros.

What's amazing though you can get it checked at Omega and they can still confirm it's a real one and tell when and where your watch was delivered.

----------


## crippen

Don't bother with a watch.  Light- get up. Getting dark,go to bar. Sleepy or anything else,Bed.   Problem solved!

----------


## Bung

Here's my next watch. Hand made in Germany 590 Euros, order only, not many around. Beautiful piece.



Airman automatic without Logo - Stowa Uhren ab Werk bestellen und online kaufen

Not too much money for something like that.

----------


## blackgang

Well Mad dog if ya worried about water sports then take it off and lay it on the bed stand or just hold your arm up when the pissing starts as that water used in water sports has alot of minerals in it and will fuck up a watch, specially if it is real yellow water.
Never was into that myself, so any old cheap watch does me fine.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Hand made in Germany 590 Euros


I can get one hand made in Yarrowat for about 200 Baht.  :Smile:

----------


## sabang

The only watch you can even consider that is also a 'fashion' brand is Cartier. otherwise, serious horophiles will just scoff at you. Under no circumstances buy a Gucci. And does anyone buy Tag any more?

Rolex are certainly a quality timepiece, but they are clunky, a bit vulgar and not comfortable to wear, especially in the tropics. Passe'.

In terms of quality watchmakers, there are many, and ultimately your choice will prolly be determined by your budget and tastes.

Amongst the cheaper 'quality' watches are Baume & Mercier, Oris, Ebel, Omega- and nothing wrong with a top of the range Seiko either. Maybe a Breitling without too many bells and whistles.

If you want to raise eyebrows amongst the cognoscenti, and you have the budget, consider Franck Mueller, Constantin & Vacheron, IWC, Pirragaux, Blancpain, Breguet, Lange & Soehne & Patek Phillipe. They ain't cheap- but if it's any consolation they retain value second hand, you might even consider buying one second hand thru' Ebay.

It used to be quite different for me, but personally I'd buy a top of the line Seiko- the image being practicality, reliability and quality at a reasonable price, stuff the poofy fashion aspect. Or a Ball, maybe the only decent US made watch- nothing wrong with them.

----------


## tnd034

> If you want a very posh (and expensive) watch the brands you need are:
> 
> Patek Philippe
> Audemars Piguet
> Vacheron Constantin
> Jaeger le Coultre
> Girard Perregaux
> Ulysse Nardin
> More reasonably priced are Omega, Rolex (but they are mass produced), IWC, Stowa, Panerai, Sinn, Zenith or a Grand Seiko.
> ...


I strongly agree with this list. If you can afford high end watches, you can't go wrong with Patek Phillipe, they are the most the collectable watch and retains the most second hand value. Supply and demand will greatly influence the price on these watches, price flux can seen up to $10,000 for a $50,000 Patek Phillipe if demand is high, there are pretty much no other brands where the value can increase this much even for 2nd hand watch. If you look at a sootheby auction magazine, you can see why there are so many 2nd hand patek phillipe watches for sale.

For a mid tier priced watch - rolex is a solid choice. Yes it could be overated and mass produced, but their movement is rock solid and you can count on it to run 100 years later.

For a low tier priced I would stick with Omega and Seiko watches. They are reliable and always a classic time peice to own. My dad owns a 50 year old omega, the glass is cracked missing straps and all, but its still running strong for 50 years. We need to get this watch serviced and bring it back to its glory days!

If you are looking to buy a mid-high tier new or second hand watch, I suggest avoiding all official shops, they are overpriced. Best place I can recommend is a shop called Papaya at Central World, forgot which floor. They have 2-3 shops adjacent to each other, if you go there on weekdays you will see empty display cases, this is because they hand carry all their watches in (to avoid paying tax on the watches, therefore giving customers the lowest possible price in thailand). The customs check up on them on weekdays, thats why they don't display the watch, but if you want to see they can bring it out from the safe to show you. On weekends when customs officials are resting, they display some of their watches.

I heard Dubai has very cheap watches too, they have a huuggggee selection at the airport duty free, it could be worth a plane ticket to fly there if you are interested in a high end watch.

----------


## Fuzzy Bob

*This is Japan Domestic Market CITIZEN Promaster SKY PMV65-2242*Caliber No. U600*Titanium Case*DLC/MRK processed surface (Diamond Like Carbon)Sapphire Glass : Non-reflecting coated glassShockproof Structure Anti-MagneticPerfex Multiband 3000 Eco Drive Wave ReceptionWorld Time
29 time zones (43 cities), city code display, daylight saving on/off 

2000km in the radius of Japan 
JJY, Frequency?40kHz/60kHz (Fukushima/Kyushu Dual band)

3000km in the radius of Fort Collins, Colorado
WWVB, Frequency? 60 kHz 

1500km in the radius of Germany
MSF/DCF77, Frequency 60kHz/77､5kHzHome Time Setup / UTC Universal Time Coordination
When Los Angeles, Denver, Chicago, and New York are selected, 
it receives US wave (WWVB) and the time of the place is corrected.
The time difference is set up by the selected city.WR 20 BAR : 200 meter Water ResistantWorld CalendarWorld Time AlarmTimerEL backlightFlight Calculation FunctionSecond Hand Stopping Feature1/100 second Chronograph (24 hour meter)12/24 hour DisplayBattery Life : 2.5 years (power saving mode)Low Battery WarningPower Saving FunctionOvercharge Prevention Function3 Fold Push Type BandAccuracy : ±15 seconds per month (at Non-Reception)Diameter : 45 mmCase Thickness : 15.6 mmWeight : 126 grComes with original CITIZEN Promaster box and Japanese manualProduct Manual in English by CITIZEN JAPAN 
I use this watch. The auto time sync works in Thailand as well!

----------


## blackgang

Very fine watch there Fuzzy, It is quite similar to my Timex I bought for $13 in 1986 to use for navagation when sailing, and always checked the time tic from Ft. Collins daily to make sure it was on time before taking a shot.

----------


## jamesfraudia

> *Tried typing out a long post twice and it got deleted both times*. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Planning on getting a nice watch. Any tips . shops... exhibitions... discounts... TAG H .... Central ok mai? auctions? rip offs? lifetime guarantee... Anyone done it?


You should try out Patek Philippe Watches this time..they are really expensive and express the royalty itself. They are very often available for the auction. Would let you know very soon as they are available for the auction. Or mean while if at all you get them available on a shop go for it...would suggest you go for  "Sky Moon Tourbillon Model 5002P" its a good one. :Smile:

----------


## Nokturnal

Tissot PRC200 Men's Black Quartz Chronograph Classic Watch

This is the exact watch I wear... Nothing super costly 525$  And in my line of work I don't need anything like a omega or anything, Although they're quite nice.. It would just be another toy I purchased but never used... wasting away in storage.  Plus my Tissot has been great, no problems.

----------


## Bettyboo

^ I like Tissot too, had a couple in the UK; not fussy or pretentious. Cheapish too  :Smile: 

Me mummy sent me a Skagen a couple of years ago as an Xmas present (not sure why...) which I didn't like at first, but now I've got used to it. Not expensive at about 100 odd euros.

Skagen Denmark Watches & More



It's light and sturdy and tells the time. Banged it a few times and it still tells the time (I think they're very standard Japanese movements/chips inside).

----------


## bsnub

How about a Panerai?





Or my current daily wear..Breitling Avenger Skyland

----------


## nedwalk

I remember as a kid, one year me old man asked me what i wanted for xmass..i said i wanna watch.......so they let me..... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Blake7

The top Panerai is the same as mine. Titanium.
That strap does not look original though.

----------


## steevee

How about a Tissot Touch
Tissot Touch watch

----------


## Nokturnal

^ I like that Breitling.... Pretty neat piece.  The Panerai's are not quite my style but nice.

----------


## Nokturnal

> How about a Tissot Touch
> Tissot Touch watch



Not a fan... And that watch looks thoroughly used.

----------


## bsnub

> The top Panerai is the same as mine. Titanium.
> That strap does not look original though.


That is part of the hobby the custom made straps with Panerai. That Ti model is a 177.




> ^ I like that Breitling.... Pretty neat piece.  The Panerai's are not quite my style but nice.


Yep it is a nice on and I have been wearing it most every day. I rotate my watches though. My current rotation is a Rolex DSSD, the Brietling and my Pam177.

----------


## Blake7

> Originally Posted by Blake7
> 
> 
> The top Panerai is the same as mine. Titanium.
> That strap does not look original though.
> 
> 
> That is part of the hobby the custom made straps with Panerai. That Ti model is a 177.


Interesting we both wear the same watch!

My Panerai is about 9 years old now though.
Talking of custom straps - there is good place on the 3rd floor of All Seasons Place (above TOPS) which specialises in custom Panerai straps.

----------


## bsnub

^ Check out this site. It is my current favorite strap maker. Kain is amazing.

Kain Heritage

----------


## Pol the Pot

> Businessman in S.E Asia associate expensive watches, gold pens, expensive cars, rings with Jade stones and diamonds and other expensive add-ons with success in business and if you have all of these things as a supplier they will tend to want what you have.
> 
> If you pick up a Chinese customer at the airport in a late model Benz or Beamer, you are wearing a Gold Rolex and have a Mont Blanc pen, then take them for an evening at the Pegasus Club after a full-on meal at the Chinese Restaurant at the Grand Hyatt Erawan you are half way to winning their order.
> 
> Of course product quality and technology is important for these type of customers but if you look successful then they want part of that success.
> 
> Face is so important here in Asia and sometimes you have to dress the part to win the orders, even against your better judgement and personal preference.


Aren't those the attributes of rich and successful businessmen all over the world?

If anything, I find the Chinese people I deal with very frugal and prone to _not_ showing their wealth.

----------


## Blake7

> ^ Check out this site. It is my current favorite strap maker. Kain is amazing.
> 
> Kain Heritage


Similar range to the All Seasons place shop. Not sure about difference in quality.

bsnub - what is your opinion in the big buckles? I think I am a bit of a traditionalist...

----------


## DrAndy

do people still wear watches!?

----------


## Thormaturge

> i got an old omega, lovely watch, aint worth all that much though, dunno why.


I have an Omega Constellation that is around 25 year old.  I agree it probably isn't worth much second hand but it still keeps perfect time.

The point about batteries is a valid one though and I agree that a good quality clockwork watch would be preferable to the farce I have to go through whenever a battery runs down.

If it is an heirloom you are looking for then:

http://www.vacheron-constantin.com

Start saving.

----------


## Thormaturge

...this is quite something:

----------


## Pol the Pot

My old war horse, bought '74 in Bahrain and still going strong.

----------


## bsnub

> Originally Posted by bsnub
> 
> 
> ^ Check out this site. It is my current favorite strap maker. Kain is amazing.
> 
> Kain Heritage
> 
> 
> Similar range to the All Seasons place shop. Not sure about difference in quality.
> ...


I like a long strap and a big buckle. The one I have actually has a submarine on it.

----------


## bsnub

> My old war horse, bought '74 in Bahrain and still going strong.


Wow!! That is a special one and worth some money. A family heirloom.

----------


## Pol the Pot

Yes. On my father's wrist until '91, then passed on to me.

They don't make the Submariner with that dial any more, apparently the red Submariner logo is what makes it special.

----------


## jamesfraudia

> *Tried typing out a long post twice and it got deleted both times*. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Planning on getting a nice watch. Any tips . shops... exhibitions... discounts... TAG H .... Central ok mai? auctions? rip offs? lifetime guarantee... Anyone done it?


  I have faced the same..

----------


## Little Chuchok

Patek Philippe ....the rest are shite in comparison.

----------


## Looper

> You need a gold watch that you can hide up your ass, like Bruce Willis' Vietnam Vet Father did in Pulp Fiction


That is one of the key advantages of real Rolexes over these fakes. The seals are much smaller clearance specifically to allow for hiding of the heirloom up the ass.

If you want to tell a really good fake from the real deal, hiding it up your ass for a couple of days is the go. Only the genuine article will come out of this test smelling of roses.

All those buttons, crowns and bezel notches will sort the men from the boys too when it comes time to squirrel away your pride and joy.

 :ssssh:

----------


## palexxxx

> do people still wear watches!?



I haven't worn a watch in over ten years.  If you can't find a digital timepeace within half a minute of walking into a room,  you're not trying.

----------


## Thormaturge

> Originally Posted by DrAndy
> 
> 
> do people still wear watches!?
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't worn a watch in over ten years.  If you can't find a digital timepiece within half a minute of walking into a room,  you're not trying.


No problem in Thailand, they seem to have digital displays everywhere, all with different times.  Even the cinema display at Emporium had the wrong time on it the last time I was there leaving you to think maybe you'd missed the start of the film already....

I wear a watch because I need to know the actual time.

----------


## Bung

Try looking at some of the German watches. Very high German quality and swiss movements. Plenty at the 500-1000 $ range. I have 2, a Dievas Vortex 500m titanium with a fricker case (these are used on another watch costing $6-7000....) cost about $900. The other is a Damasko DA36 Beautiful high spec watch. Has a specially heat treated case for scratch resistance.

Damasko - Uhrenmanufaktur - Regensburg/Barbing - Hersteller von mechanischen Armbanduhren.

Dievas Watch Company

Both are highly regarded in the wach enthusiasts forums and very reasonably priced compared to the high street vendors at +2000. You would have to be mad to buy a mass produced Swiss watch from them Omega, Tag etc.

link to a very good forum I was active on and huge classified section. Beware though, it is addictive once you start....

Watchuseek, World's Most Visited Watch Forum Site

----------


## kmart

Only ever buy or wear Seiko's. Got 4 at home + the one I wear every day.

----------


## Pol the Pot

> Try looking at some of the German watches. Very high German quality and swiss movements. Plenty at the 500-1000 $ range. I have 2, a Dievas Vortex 500m titanium with a fricker case (these are used on another watch costing $6-7000....) cost about $900. The other is a Damasko DA36 Beautiful high spec watch. Has a specially heat treated case for scratch resistance.
> 
> Damasko - Uhrenmanufaktur - Regensburg/Barbing - Hersteller von mechanischen Armbanduhren.
> 
> Dievas Watch Company
> 
> Both are highly regarded in the wach enthusiasts forums and very reasonably priced compared to the high street vendors at +2000. You would have to be mad to buy a mass produced Swiss watch from them Omega, Tag etc.
> 
> link to a very good forum I was active on and huge classified section. Beware though, it is addictive once you start....
> ...


Also the three manufacturers from Glashuettte.

Lange& Sohne the high end one, but Nomos and Glashuette quite affordable.

----------


## Bung

Yes, I have a $200 seiko divers a wear at work. the best value watch you can get. Auto jap movement, 150 m water resistance and looks great. I got a nice kevlar strap on it.

Actually that is one of the nice things about having a couple of watches, getting different straps on them. Just buy the tools and do it yourself.

----------


## Bung

> Originally Posted by Bung
> 
> 
> Try looking at some of the German watches. Very high German quality and swiss movements. Plenty at the 500-1000 $ range. I have 2, a Dievas Vortex 500m titanium with a fricker case (these are used on another watch costing $6-7000....) cost about $900. The other is a Damasko DA36 Beautiful high spec watch. Has a specially heat treated case for scratch resistance.
> 
> Damasko - Uhrenmanufaktur - Regensburg/Barbing - Hersteller von mechanischen Armbanduhren.
> 
> Dievas Watch Company
> 
> ...


Yes, there are many quality German watch makers and in fact have a long and proud history that not a lot of people realise. i like the pilot style faces which they do so well.

My Dievas is great, a 500m titanium diver, swiss movement and pilots style face. perfect  combo for me.

----------


## Bung

The Dievas Vortex:



Available from Anders in Singapore here:

Gnomon Watches &ndash; Watches + Accessories + Emotions

I can say, he is a top guy to deal with if you want a watch from him. Very highly regarded dealer in the horological world.

----------


## Bung

Damasko DA 36:

----------


## Rigger

i have a nice watch and wear it sometimes when the wife wants me to look house broken

----------


## Thormaturge

*VACHERON CONSTANTIN*



Yours for a mere ThB 1,250,000

----------


## Bung

> i have a nice watch and wear it sometimes when the wife wants me to look house broken


I guess that is a little worn watch then?

----------


## robinyates

I bought a Seiko divers watch 25 years ago, wore it everyday, never missed a beat, had to get rid when Seiko stopped making a certain part, I have another Seiko now, perfect time keeper.Tried a Pulsar (made by Seiko )it was supposed to recharge in sunlight,,, fail !

----------


## forreachingme

Not in high end but good stuff those Tissot T Touch



Altimeter
depth meter
temperature
compass
they even show the time !

Prolly next buy...

----------


## bsnub

^^ You can never go wrong with a Seiko!

----------


## TizMe

> I bought a Seiko divers watch 25 years ago, wore it everyday, never missed a beat, had to get rid when Seiko stopped making a certain part, I have another Seiko now, perfect time keeper.Tried a Pulsar (made by Seiko )it was supposed to recharge in sunlight,,, fail !


I'm 51 years old. I've only ever worn Seiko watches.
My first was bought in Fiji by me Dad when I was about 12 years old. I accidentally left it on a rock while I went swimming at about age 19 and didn't realise that I forgot to put it back on afterwards until I'd ridden about 300 klms.

So I went out immediately and bought a new Seiko, water resistant to 100 meters. I wore that one both water skiing and diving. It finally gave up the ghost nearly 30 years later.

Since then I've been wearing a Kinetic.

Nobody could ever convince me that spending more money than a Seiko is value for money.

I'll probably buy 2 more Seikos in my lifetime, if I'm lucky enough to live that long..

----------


## billy the kid

have seen some beautiful pocket watches
gold casing and chain or silver.

----------


## Lostandfound

I'm sticking with a £20 Timex. Had a cartier santos that said "water resistant 30m"; so I thought no problem diving around 20m. It leaked. The cost of the new innards was less than £250, which sort of proves what a piece of rubbish it was. An lbfm relieved me of it. I assume it found its way to cash converters.

Got an omega, this masterpiece lost about 45 seconds a day from new and despite going back on warranty, three years later, still does.

My £20 timex keeps perfect time and the lbfms don't seem interested in nicking it.

----------

